# Need a taxidermist



## cwilson15 (May 7, 2009)

I need a taxidermist bad... Whos good and reasonable price wise??? 

I got a snowgoose, ross goose, spec, canadian goose, greenhead, pheasant, spoonbill... Im sure im leavin somthing out... 

Thanks for any help... 
      Clay wilson


----------



## swamphawg (May 7, 2009)

Southland Taxidermy. One of the best there is. Great guys and incredible work. Got two mallards there now. Number is 706-737-6700. Heading there tomorrow. Be glad to get you some picks. I think the price is very reasonable especially for the quality you get. Let me know.


----------



## midwestdreamer (May 7, 2009)

Check out Rodney Casteel.  Awesome bird work and his prices are reasonable.  478-994-0955   Located just north of Macon in Bolingbroke.


----------



## Brushcreek (May 7, 2009)

i thought u were mounting them yourself?


----------



## cwilson15 (May 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

thanks for the posts, fellas. 


Jacob, keep quiet...


----------



## chase870 (May 8, 2009)

cwilson15 said:


> thanks for the posts, fellas.
> 
> 
> Jacob, keep quiet...


----------



## kscoggins (May 8, 2009)

cwilson15 said:


> thanks for the posts, fellas.
> 
> 
> Jacob, keep quiet...





Where is Stinky anyways?


----------



## Rockett (May 8, 2009)

I would take it to Roger Browning in Lakeland Georgia.  best taxidermist I know!


----------



## bcoody14 (May 8, 2009)

Tim Knight in Dublin


----------



## Medicine Man (May 8, 2009)

midwestdreamer said:


> Check out Rodney Casteel.  Awesome bird work and his prices are reasonable.  478-994-0955   Located just north of Macon in Bolingbroke.



He is the best out there period, hands down..Now about the price, take your check book with you. You pay for what you get. JMO. I think there was guy on here not to long ago that had two teal mounted. I would imagine that guys not very busy, if your looking for a quick turn around time call him. JMO


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 8, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> He is the best out there period, hands down..Now about the price, take your check book with you. You pay for what you get. JMO. I think there was guy on here not to long ago that had two teal mounted. I would imagine that guys not very busy, if your looking for a quick turn around time call him. JMO



Here are that GWT mount that you speak of....

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=325783


----------



## DeepweR (May 8, 2009)

chris fortner, hes on woodys. look up "FORTNER"


----------



## country boy (May 9, 2009)

Bobby Jones in Baxley best work around hands down (912) 366-8853


----------



## doublelungdriller (May 9, 2009)

i use Jerry Mosley in macon, ga. @ 478-994-0955
or Rodney Casteel in bolingbroke,ga @ 478-757-9940

both are great and are with in 5 miles of each other.


----------



## Da Butcher (May 9, 2009)

The best I've ever seen and I've seen a lot is Dana Stanford in Roswell. You do get what you pay for and he's not cheap, not crazy expensive either. His number is 770-993-3518. He's done work for museums and it shows. Birds only


----------



## sureshot375 (May 14, 2009)

Stan Gross in Hollywood Alabama is the best i have ever seen with birds.  I'll try to take some pictures of some of his work when i see my dad this weekend.


----------



## Hunterbob1 (May 14, 2009)

Newborn Taxerdermy in Newborn, Ga.  Does great work and is reasonable price for quality work. If you are not in a hurry. He does good work , but stays behind most of the time.


----------



## redneckcamo (May 14, 2009)

steve lewis in palmetto ,ga


----------



## trophy-1 (May 27, 2009)

*green heads*



cwilson15 said:


> I need a taxidermist bad... Whos good and reasonable price wise???
> 
> I got a snowgoose, ross goose, spec, canadian goose, greenhead, pheasant, spoonbill... Im sure im leavin somthing out...
> 
> ...



heres two harry harris in norcross did for me .


----------



## Gator Hater (May 27, 2009)

Rodney Casteel


----------



## Boudreaux (May 28, 2009)

I have used Rodeny Casteel and Dana Stanford and highly recommend both.


----------



## rholton (Jun 4, 2009)

I am a taxidermist, but I honestly dont mount a good bird. I send my birds to Dale Boland in Thomasville, GA. He mounts birds for taxidermist's all over the state. I have seen the work of some of the guys mentioned on here and I can say without a doubt that Dale is the best I have seen in GA. PM me if you want his number. Really good guy. His price is awesome for the work he turns out. You can get a cheaper mount, but just remember you usually get what you pay for. Look at the teal in the link posted by MustangMatt30.


----------



## briar270wsm (Jun 12, 2009)

Chris Fortner........ Fortner taxidermy in Covington


----------



## rebelbuckhunter (Jun 12, 2009)

go to redbone taxidermy. i work there. give casey a call 706 476 2850 tell him adam sent you. cause i didnt work today


----------



## Little Rabbit (Sep 21, 2009)

I Use Antler Creations Taxidermy (Hugh Bryant)
1554 North Fairview Rd
Lavonia, Ga. 30553   Studio: (706) 356-2254 are Mobile: (706) 202-0881


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Sep 22, 2009)

Little Rabbit said:


> I Use Antler Creations Taxidermy (Hugh Bryant)
> 1554 North Fairview Rd
> Lavonia, Ga. 30553   Studio: (706) 356-2254 are Mobile: (706) 202-0881



I second that.


----------



## craig88 (Sep 22, 2009)

Took Rodney Casteel a motteled two saturdays ago and they will be ready to be picked up in a week or two. He is the best by far.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 22, 2009)

Casteel hands down.


----------



## savducksunlimited (Sep 22, 2009)

*Backwaters Watefowl in Augusta*

Give Bob a call he does a great job.  706-799-4817


----------



## mcduckman (Sep 22, 2009)

Bill Murray- Estanollee


----------

